# All out of ideas, any advice on why my just will not stop meowing :(



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

Hey 

I have an issue with my cat Rosie and I just don't know what else I can do. I have tried everything I can think of and I am all out of ideas, which is why I am here. 

Rosie is my 3 year old cat who I love dearly but who is driving me to the end of my tether. She just will not stop meowing. I don't just mean she meows when she wants food or wants her litter changed, it is all the time. 

A little bit of background just to help you understand her and our situation a little. Just over a year ago she was hit by a car. She was very lucky to survive and I am still not sure how she did but nonetheless she did. She had a severe break in her back right leg and had to have a rod and pins fitted in order to fix it. She was confined to a cage for around 3-4 months after the operation so that she could heal properly. And after that she was confined to "room rest" for another 3 months. 

She healed up wonderfully and was back to her old self again. She had got used to not going outside anymore and was a contented house cat full of love and affection. 

Jump forward around 6 months and my partner and I bought our first house and moved. Rosie came with us and all was great. She adjusted really well and really quickly, all things considered. We had been here a couple of months when I was offered the chance to have a kitten from a friend of mine whos cat had just had a litter. With everything being as good as it was I thought it would be all good. I researched everything about the best way to introduce the new kitten to Rosie and vice versa and followed the advice I found to the letter. It was dicey for a week or two but we got there in the end and they are now firm friends.

However, around 3 months ago she started to howl randomly at different times of the day or night. For a while we just thought it was hunger/thirst/wanting to play etc, all the usual stuff, but it has just got worse and worse over the last few months. Where now its a miracle if I get more than 2-3 hours sleep a night because the meowing is just constant. 

She has been thoroughly checked over by the vet and she has nothing physically wrong with her, her leg is totally fine. She has had the medical all clear. So I bought some Feliway, thinking that might help a little to chill her out. Its made a slight difference but nothing of note, the meowing still continued. So, I went to the vet again and embarassingly broke down in front of her and told her all about what has been going on. She was brilliant and said she would read up on some things and see what she could find.

I spoke to her a few days later and she recommended giving Rosie a capsule called Zylkene which is a natural product derived from cows milk. Its a kind of anti anxiety thing. I wanted to give it a go as it wasnt chemical as I really don't want to pump her full of drugs. It worked like a charm for about a day or 2 and I finally got a good nights sleep. 

Then a few days later things just went back to how they were. Its been about a month now since she started having the capsules, and about 4 months since this all began and I just don't know what else to do. We have tried ignoring her, playing more, showering her with attention when she is quiet, shutting her out of the bedroom, letting her in it with us and without the other cat (although hes not really the issue as they get along fine) and tons more and I am all out of ideas. I am exhausted physically and mentally but I refuse to give up on her.

I suppose I am hoping for someone to come up with a miracle solution but I know thats not likely. Any advice would be greatfully received though and thanks for taking the time to read my waffle,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Rosie neutered? What sex is the kitten and has it been neutered?


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

They are both neutered, our kitten is male.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I think you have already sussed out why she is doing it - she has anxiety issues.

You now have to be a very good detective and try to find out why.

Here some ideas to get you going:
1. She could feel threatened by other cats coming into your garden
2. Although you might think the 2 cats get on fine she could still feel threatened by the other cat

How many litter trays do you have for both cats? You should at least have 3.

How many high up places have you got for the cats? Please ensure you have loads of vertical space for each cat where they can retreat all by themselves.

These are just some ideas to get us going in order to try and help your cat


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

nightkitten said:


> I think you have already sussed out why she is doing it - she has anxiety issues.
> 
> You now have to be a very good detective and try to find out why.
> 
> ...


Once we knew that there was nothing wrong with her physically, it had to be something like anxiety. Its just tricky to know the best ways to help her and so hard to pinpoint why she is feeling that way. She paces a lot too while she is meowing.

She only really sees other cats through the window. I suppose that could still make her feel threatened though couldn't it. I see what you are saying about her and the kitten though. The reason I picked a male was because I thought it would involve less problems in the long run. I have thought though, that maybe as he is getting older, there maybe a power struggle of sorts forming. As she was always kind of in charge but now he is growing that dynamic will change. They dont really fight though. They play together but not in an aggressive way.

We have 3 litter trays as I had read this was the best number to have. There are a fair few high up places. One of Rosies favourites is on top of a box on top of the wardrobe. There is barely room for her between that and the ceiling but she gets pretty snug. I have bought two different perches for them that they both use and the window ledges are firm favourites too as they are pretty deep. They like to sunbathe on them.

Thank you, I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You have my sympathy. I had an elderly cat that did this a few years ago. 
With Boris it was I think dementia. 
When he was younger though he use to moan and winge a lot and the vet said some cats when they have been neutered their hormone levels need adjusting and for many years he had a half a tablet of Ovarid. Within hours he stopped meowing.
So you could have her hormone levels checked.
The only other thing I can suggest is a cat behaviourist.
I would keep a Diary where you can put notes of when she does it, how long.
Every little detail then it might help the behaviourist.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you a garden. If so you could try walking her on a harness.
Bit of exercise and a good sniff round.


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

jill3 said:


> You have my sympathy. I had an elderly cat that did this a few years ago.
> With Boris it was I think dementia.
> When he was younger though he use to moan and winge a lot and the vet said some cats when they have been neutered their hormone levels need adjusting and for many years he had a half a tablet of Ovarid. Within hours he stopped meowing.
> So you could have her hormone levels checked.
> ...


I have thought about seeing a behaviourist. I dont know much about what they do though really but I will look in to it more. If it helps, I will do it.

We don't have a garden unfortunately and where we live it would just be so unsafe for her to be out and about on her own. Especially with her already having been hit by the car before.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Even when seeing cats through the window she can still feel threatened by them. It could be a combination of both - seeing the cats outdoors and the little boy now growing up and getting stronger and bigger.

You could cat proof your garden. If you look in the cat chat section there is a thread right at the top about different types of cat proofing.

Cat behaviourists can be very helpful. They come into your house, speak to you and ask the right questions. Then they watch the cat for a while and see how she interacts with humans and other pets.

After that they will send you a plan on what you need to do and you normally have a few follow up calls after a few weeks.

Might be a bit expensive but definitely worth the money if you finally get a decent nights sleep again!

I would ask your vet if they can recommend one in your area.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The pacing and constant miaowing you describe suggests to me that she is desperate to tell you what she wants and is frustrated because she can't make herself understood. My guess is that she wants to go out. 

Although she appeared to have adjusted well to being an indoor cat after recovering from her accident, the fact is she will have a memory of going outdoors. I think her urge to go out re-emerged from around the time you got the kitten, or soon after. The two cats, as you say, may get on OK together, but it can certainly still be the case the older cat wants time on her own, without the kitten anywhere around. 

When a cat has lived as an "only cat" they can find it hard to adjust to having another cat around 24/7. Even more so when the addition is a lively kitten. 

If you are in an area that is not safe for cats outdoors, is there any way you could cat proof the garden for her so she can't get out of it? Then let her out in the garden on her own until the kitten is older? 

Meanwhile, for the time being you could try the suggestion made by Jill, of training her to walk on harness and leash, and taking her out in the garden. 

To keep her happier in the house I suggest keeping the 2 cats apart during the night, giving them separate rooms at bedtime, so the female comes to trust that she has the nights to herself. I am sure it will help and you will see fewer signs of agitation in her.

EDIT: sorry cross posted and just seen you have no garden. I would consider the harness training. You can always take her in the car to a quiet place, such as a friend's garden, twice a week. In the house, it is important she has time on her own away from the kitten as I mentioned - with a physical barrier between the two of them. Definitely at night, but I think for a few hrs in the daytime too.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you give a little more detail about the meowing? Does she sit in the middle of the floor and meow, or go to particular places and meow, or talk to herself, is she calling to you or to the kitten, is she pacing and unsettled, etc. Is it you she's calling, or the kitten? Does she seem to want to go out? 

What about the rest of her behaviour? Is she clingy, or restless, or does she sleep more? If she wakes up and nobody is in the room, does she go around the house crying and calling?


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Can you give a little more detail about the meowing? Does she sit in the middle of the floor and meow, or go to particular places and meow, or talk to herself, is she calling to you or to the kitten, is she pacing and unsettled, etc. Is it you she's calling, or the kitten? Does she seem to want to go out?
> 
> What about the rest of her behaviour? Is she clingy, or restless, or does she sleep more? If she wakes up and nobody is in the room, does she go around the house crying and calling?


It varies really. Sometimes she will sit in the hallway and meow, other times its when she is at the window ledge. It is very rarely in the same room that we are in. So, I am pretty sure she is calling for one of us, rather than the kitten. She does pace sometimes. She goes from the bedroom to the living room back and forth (we live in a flat). The times that I am able to ignore her she does settle after a little while but not always for long. Sometimes though it is just constant and its so hard to hear. Not even because it can be irritating, but more so because I just wish she could say what's wrong as the thought of her being so unhappy just makes me so sad. That's another reason why it is so hard for me to ignore her.

It just seems to be getting more and more. It started just being early hours of the morning but now it just seems to be whenever we are here. Funnily enough though, my partner said last night that she is never quite as bad when its just him home. He finds it much easier to ignore though.

As for the rest of her behaviour she is not particularly clingy but she hasn't stopped showing us affection. She doesn't come and sit with us as often as she used to though. But then other times like last night. I went in to the bedroom where she was and laid down on the bed as she was being quiet at the time. I dozed off for about half an hour and when I woke up, she was curled up at the back of my knees.


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

chillminx said:


> The pacing and constant miaowing you describe suggests to me that she is desperate to tell you what she wants and is frustrated because she can't make herself understood. My guess is that she wants to go out.
> 
> Although she appeared to have adjusted well to being an indoor cat after recovering from her accident, the fact is she will have a memory of going outdoors. I think her urge to go out re-emerged from around the time you got the kitten, or soon after. The two cats, as you say, may get on OK together, but it can certainly still be the case the older cat wants time on her own, without the kitten anywhere around.


Yeah, I am pretty sure that she does want to go out but its just not something that is possible anymore. That's why its so frustrating. I think you are right though, that the kitten arriving brought back the urge to go out, as she really was not bothered at all before he came.

I feel so bad, like I made the wrong choice in getting another cat. If I had known that it would cause so much trouble for her I just wouldn't have done it. I love them both now though and I could never just give either of them away just because things are difficult. She has been around other cats before though so its not like she isn't used to them.



chillminx said:


> To keep her happier in the house I suggest keeping the 2 cats apart during the night, giving them separate rooms at bedtime, so the female comes to trust that she has the nights to herself. I am sure it will help and you will see fewer signs of agitation in her.
> 
> EDIT: sorry cross posted and just seen you have no garden. I would consider the harness training. You can always take her in the car to a quiet place, such as a friend's garden, twice a week. In the house, it is important she has time on her own away from the kitten as I mentioned - with a physical barrier between the two of them. Definitely at night, but I think for a few hrs in the daytime too.


I am going to try keeping them apart tonight. We don't have a huge place so I will probably let her have the run of the flat and keep the kitten in the bedroom with us and see how that goes.

As far as the harness goes, I will have a look in to that. See who may be ok with me using their garden. The only thing I worry about, is that it might make her want to go out even more than she already does, once she has had a taste of it again. :confused5:

Thanks again everyone for your input. Its so nice to be able to talk about this to people who understand. It sounds silly but its kind of hard to make people who dont have cats or animals, understand how much it affects you as well as your pet.

So glad I found this forum


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok bear with me I'd just like to get the timeline clear in my head. Please correct anything I've got wrong. I'm getting confused with too many months in a year 

You had Rosie as a kitten (?) and all was fine till she was 2 years old, just over a year ago.
She then had an argument with a car, she was on cage rest for 3-4 months then another 3 months room rest. So she got the run of the house again 6 months ago, is that right?

When does the house move fit in? 

When does the new kitten fit in?

And 3 months ago she started this crying behaviour.

If all this has happened in just over a year perhaps it's understandable she might be anxious, it's a lot of change. 

You do have my sympathy, Molly's calling drives me to distraction at times too with the frustration of not being able to help her


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Ok bear with me I'd just like to get the timeline clear in my head. Please correct anything I've got wrong. I'm getting confused with too many months in a year
> 
> You had Rosie as a kitten (?) and all was fine till she was 2 years old, just over a year ago.
> She then had an argument with a car, she was on cage rest for 3-4 months then another 3 months room rest. So she got the run of the house again 6 months ago, is that right?
> ...


Sorry I may be off here and there with a month or 2. It was a lot to describe so I may have lost myself a little lol You are pretty much right though time wise. We moved on the 2nd of December last year. Noob (the kitten) came to us in February.

I know it is a lot to have happened to one cat in just over a year, that's why I feel so bad for her  I just want to do whatever I can to make things better for her and to make her get the most out of her life.

Your cats are beautiful by the way. Henry looks a lot like Rosie, although she has a white splodge across her nose  Does he have little white socks? :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Purpsie said:


> Sorry I may be off here and there with a month or 2. It was a lot to describe so I may have lost myself a little lol You are pretty much right though time wise. We moved on the 2nd of December last year. Noob (the kitten) came to us in February.
> 
> I know it is a lot to have happened to one cat in just over a year, that's why I feel so bad for her  I just want to do whatever I can to make things better for her and to make her get the most out of her life.
> 
> Your cats are beautiful by the way. Henry looks a lot like Rosie, although she has a white splodge across her nose  Does he have little white socks? :biggrin:


Not at all I read forward 6 months then forward 6 months and it happened a year ago but then something else was 3 months ago and I was lost lol, easy done confusing me 

Ok so Rosie was just out of confinement when you moved, then a few weeks later the kitten came. So she began her crying very soon after Noob arrived, then?

You say it was difficult at first but then they settled and are now firm friends. Can you describe a bit more about how it was difficult, and how they settled? Were they already settled together when Rosie started her crying?

Also, how does Noob respond to Rosie's crying? Does he ignore her, or go to her, or anything? WHat I'm wondering (far-fetched as it might sound) is if bonding with him has woken up her maternal instinct and it's not for herself that she wants something but for him. When I was little our cat had kittens but she didn't have a clue what to do with them, she kept calling us to help but sadly my mum didn't know what to do either.

Also interested that she chooses to spend more time in the room where you're not, yet cries for you to come and join her.

H has little white toes at the front and hock socks at the back. We call him Gusset sometimes because his white tummy goes all the way back and when he jumps over the fence you can see his bottom with a white gusset. He also gets called Goofy because white fangs sticking out on shiny black shows up a bit! Unfortunately I don't live with him any more but I still see him regularly.

Such a pretty colour scheme, don't you think? Let's have some piccies of Rosie then!


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Not at all I read forward 6 months then forward 6 months and it happened a year ago but then something else was 3 months ago and I was lost lol, easy done confusing me
> 
> Ok so Rosie was just out of confinement when you moved, then a few weeks later the kitten came. So she began her crying very soon after Noob arrived, then?
> 
> ...


When we first got Noob we kept them totally separate for the first few days. We then introduced them to each other gradually. For minutes at a time at first and then for longer as time went on. It was about a month I suppose, before we let them be together without us being there. We didn't have many major issues. It was more a case of them getting used to each other and her getting used to there being another cat around again.

Noob tends to ignore her when she is crying. Now and again he will go and see what all the noise is about but for the most part it doesn't seem to phase him at all. Although, sometimes I swear he looks at me as if to say "please shut her up mum, I'm trying to nap" lol

I attached a few pics of Rosie and a couple of them all snuggled up together. They can be so cute sometimes


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Purpsie, one of my cats behaves a similar way as you describe Rosie behaving. He paces up and down the room, goes from room to room, cries from another room, and if I don't go to him he will come into the room where I am and cry pitifully. I know he wants to go out when he does this. 

His situation is he was a stray whom I rescued and then tried to integrate with my other cats, unsuccessfully unfortunately. He does not get on with the other 2 neutered males and when they have contact they fight viciously. As a result he has to be kept separately in the house, and can only go out when the other two are shut in. He finds this frustrating as he wants to be able to come and go when he pleases, which he can't do, though I do my best to accommodate him with short periods out doors throughout the day. 

I have been trying to rehome him to a home where he can have freedom to go out whenever he wants. I did have a new home lined up for him but it fell through. 

What I can say is that it does help to take my boy out on harness and leash. It may not be exactly what he wants, but he is willing to compromise sometimes and accept that rather than not go out at all. He has adapted well to the harness (not all cats do) and is even happy to have a wee outdoors whilst on the leash, which I find quite impressive! (never had a cat willing to do that before!) 

I know it's a bit different with your Rosie, i.e. she can't go out on her own at all, but I do think she would benefit from some outings on harness and leash (to somewhere quiet where she can sniff around for a couple of hours). 
I don't think taking her out will necessarily make her want to go out even more than ever, but once you have started the outings you will need to continue them, or she may become anxious & frustrated again.

EDIT - just seen your pics - what lovely cats they are!  Noob has such a cute expressive face and Rosie is a beauty (I love B & W cats!). They look like they get on fine. I think Noob's arrival has been the catalyst not the cause of Rosie wanting to go out again.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

What a pair of cuties! They certainly seem happy together there, and that you've done it all thoroughly. 

There's been no toiletting problems, no hiding, no appetite issues? And Rosie's been checked over, nothing medical.

Has anything else changed around the house around the time she started crying? Or any change in routine? 

At the moment I can think of two things - the first is stress, but there don't seem to be any other symptoms of stress, and it started really after the stress factors were all dealt with very well. 

The other is that she started with a reason and it's become a habit, but from what you say I can't see the incentive for it to become a habit. 

Will keep thinking it over and hope someone comes up with an answer while I'm thinking


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know she's been to the vet, but do you know if they've checked he rblood pressure? Cats can do very odd things when that's high.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it is worth taking her out on a harness. When my cat was ill he was afraid to go out on his own, and became quite unhappy, but when I took him out for little walks (without a harness, he followed me around like a little puppy) it made him so much happier, I was amazed at the difference. So I think it is well worth trying as you say there is nothing physically wrong with her, and you can see from your pictures that the two cats are friends. Perhaps she has just decided she is well enough to go out again, and doesn't understand why you won't let her?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

You say she started meowing like that after she got out of her cage and after the kitten arrived.
Does the start of this meowing coincide with her moving out and about more, climbing and jumping again?

It may be far-fetched, but she might have had some brain damage, too, and if she fell or bumped her head when she started to climb and jump again, some minor damage to her brain may have occurred, causing confusion or desorientation. The way in which she seems to call you when she is in another room reminds me of Tuppence when she was going senile. But minor brain damage might have a similar effect. You would need a brain scan to verify, and it might not even show up.

But the cats outside may also set her off, she may consider the outdoors as part of her territory and consider the other cats outside as interlopers on HER turf. Seeing them, or simply knowing they are there, may make her eager to go out and sort them out.

I think it would be wise to find a behaviourist, who would consider all these issues - and more options we don't even think of - and sleuth out her reason for becoming so vocal. Once you know WHY she is doing it, you may find a way to make it stop, to solve her problem. It does seem like she is desperately trying to tell you something....

My Steffie, who is now at the Bridge, would be like that at times, but with her, there would be a definite reason. She would meow to tell us something was wrong: 
the window cleaner had come along while we were away, and she would come and tell us someone had been at our windows. The moment we inspected the window and told her it was OK, she was happy.
Or the hose of the portable air conditioning had come loose on the upper floor, and she would come and fetch us from the living room to sort it out.
Or one of the other cats got locked in somewhere, and she would come and fetch us to free him...
Or someone left the tap open in the kitchen and the sink was overflowing...

We called it 'Steffie is sounding the alarm bell'.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

For now, I would suggest you draw up a time table, as accurately as possible, a time line of events just before and after this behaviour started, and of the times of day and the situations in which she does it. Include information about cats outside and the whereabouts of yourself, hubby and the kitten, but also noises outside, and the use of washing machine, dryer, dish washer etc.
Will she start meowing when she is already alert, or will she be asleep and wake up to start crying at once.....

It may help us - and yourself - see connections that are still eluding us, and it would be a great help to a behaviourist, if you decide to engage one.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Rebeccaxxx said:


> Perhaps she has just decided she is well enough to go out again, and doesn't understand why you won't let her?


Rebecca, I think you may be spot on with this.:thumbup1: Sounds logical to me. Particularly as the miaowing & pacing apparently started soon after she had recovered from her injuries and was off cage rest.


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

Hey, 

Sorry I havent replied to you all in a day or so. Its been a mad couple of days with not much sleep at all and I have barely had the energy to get out of bed, let alone get online. Will have a read through what I haven't seen and get back to you all.

Just didn't want to seem ungrateful for all the advice you have all given me so far. Its helped more than I ever thought just talking it through with people.


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

The last couple of days have been particularly difficult with Rosie. She has been even more vocal than usual, some of her cries are heartbreaking to hear and the lack of sleep is just getting way too much. 

So, I have decided that I am going to go with the harness idea and see if it makes any difference at all. My sister has said that I can use her garden so I have somewhere to go with her. 

What I wanted to know was if any of you have any tips regarding which harness to get and also tips on how to make it as easy as possible to get in her in it to start with, and to help get her used to it. Would it be a good idea to put it on her in the house to start with, kind of a trial run. Just to see how she responds to it? We have a small car park around the back of the flat that I could try out before we go over to my sisters? What do you all think? Would really appreciate any advice you could give me


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Housecats do the safest harnesses on the market.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree ^^. They are made to measure. Mynwood harnesses are also good.

I have always acclimatised my cats to the harness indoors first, as you may find Rosie just lies down and refuses to move when you put it on. 

Tbh, when I successfully trained one of my present cats to a harness I used a strap type harness indoors to get him used to the idea. The reason for this was that he hated the jacket-type harness (Happy House Cats & Mynwood) at first - it was such a strange feeling to him to be so covered-up.

After a few tries with the strap harness and lead he seemed fairly Ok with it so I took him in the garden on it. I would not recommend it though, as he managed to escape from it easily. Luckily he didn't go far and I was able to grab him. 

So from then on I began using the jacket-type harness and he adapted to it well. I can't say he likes it exactly but he will walk with it on. Even stops and has a pee in the flowerbed!  But there are some cats who take to the harness very well. 

I would say providing you don't have a complete refusal of the harness, or Rosie freaking out, once you have tried it on her several times for 5 minutes, I'd take her over to your sister's garden. What may happen is that she will be so thrilled to be outdoors again that she won't be too bothered about the harness. 

I wouldn't necessarily recommend what I did as it is rather risky behaviour, but many yrs ago when I used to take my cats to my friend's large safe garden I used to take off the harness and let then roam round the garden unrestrained. It did mean my OH and me following them around, but the cats never made any attempt to leave the garden.


----------



## Jcbsew (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi 

Sorry if someone has mentioned this but my boy cries simply because he is bored! If she has been used to going out and now can't have you tried setting aside time each day to play with her using something like DaBird? Just till you get the harness? Maybe ten or fifteen minutes before bed so she is tired out, then feed and she might at least calm down so you can get a couple of hours decent sleep?

My boy meows all the time, he's a Bengal though so it's to be expected. The other two not a sound unless it's feeding time of course.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Jcbsew said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry if someone has mentioned this but my boy cries simply because he is bored! If she has been used to going out and now can't have you tried setting aside time each day to play with her using something like DaBird? Just till you get the harness? Maybe ten or fifteen minutes before bed so she is tired out, then feed and she might at least calm down so you can get a couple of hours decent sleep?
> 
> My boy meows all the time, he's a Bengal though so it's to be expected. The other two not a sound unless it's feeding time of course.


What your cats are doing is called caterwauling. It's howling, particularly at night, a sign of frustration and pent up energy. Getting rid of that energy is very important, as suggested above plenty of play time with an interactive toy would be a huge help.

DaBird: Da Bird Interactive Feather Cat Toy - Easy Store / Pull Apart Rod: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I'd be a bit cautious with the harness, just because if the cat has previously been an outdoor cat beforehand and might start demanding to be let out or go on walks once it knows this is an option.


----------



## Purpsie (May 26, 2014)

Taking Rosie out to my sisters garden, for the first time in about an hour. Hopefully she will like it and it wont make her want to go out more once we get home. Tried the harness on her a couple of times and even though she was a bit weirded out by it, I was able to get her to walk along. So, hopefully all will go well today! *fingers crossed* Wish me luck! :thumbsup:


----------

